# Jungle trip.



## Alakdan (Aug 13, 2006)

Just want to share some pics of our hunting trip last July.  This was taken from a rainforest some 4 hours north of the capital city, Manila.

This is the first planned field trip with fellow AB members demonick, tarsier, and Robie.

It was a short trek that took about 3 hours.  

From left: demonick, tarsier, and yours truly.






With Robie, searching for more Chaerilus.






With demonick, collecting vinegaroons at the base of trees.











Here's a few snaps of what we got.
Chaerilus sp.






Liocheles waigiensis






Tail-less whipscorp, vinegaroon, and an unidentified centipede.

















We're planning another trip by end of August.  This time it would be a different rainforest south of Manila.


----------



## Sheri (Aug 13, 2006)

Very nice! 

Thanks for sharing.

Awesome to be able to travel so close to home and see SO much.


----------



## Crotalus (Aug 13, 2006)

Great stuff! Found any tarantulas or other spiders on the trip?
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## telow (Aug 13, 2006)

man i gotta get some Chaerilus species they are nice looking scorpions.

i bet you all had a blast out there
well thanks for shareing these pics with us all..


----------



## Alakdan (Aug 14, 2006)

Crotalus said:
			
		

> Great stuff! Found any tarantulas or other spiders on the trip?
> Thanks for sharing!


Saw a lot of huntsman spiders.  There were a lot of orb weavers on the power lines along the road. 

There were a lot of burrows, but the ground was wet from the heavy downpour.  It was difficult to know if the resident spider is in.  I tried to catch one 2-3 inch greyleg from a burrow, but my lack of experience helped the spider escape.  I will do better next time.


----------



## telow (Aug 14, 2006)

well atleast you guys had a good time out there i know i would


----------



## kahoy (Dec 20, 2006)

i know this is old but i want to know any updates about the tail-less whipscorps and vinegaroons, did you guys manage to breed them?


----------



## tarsier (Jan 2, 2007)

Ask demonick and alakdan. 

I only got liocheles and chaerilus for myself.


----------



## Teratris (Jan 6, 2007)

great pics


----------

